# Dividing a stall - mini mules



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd split it in such a fashion that you can tear it out easily. That way, if they turn out not to be happy with the stall division, you can bring it back to 12 X 12 fairly quickly. In the meantime, I'd also get things set up in the storage area so that if worst came to worst, you could easily make a temporary stall in there, again without a whole lot of work. 

When I've had to have someone separated from the rest of the crew, I take mats and metal panels and set them up in the garage where I house my truck, the tack, hay and feed. Depending on the time of the year, the truck may lose its spot or I may be able to rearrange hay and put things in closer to that side, but it's always fairly easy to install and take out.


----------

